# Puppy pics



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Its been so long since I posted puppy pics. I need to get them their last set of shots, then I really need to find good homes for them. The only one I am not too sure on placing is Moose with his badly overshot jaw and only one decended testicle. I may hang on to him until I get him neutered and see if he will need to get his one lower canine pulled and any of his front bottom teeth. I know the lower jaw is the slowest growing bone, so I will wait and see how it grows before deciding anything unless he suddenly has a harder time eating or the soft palate gets irritated. My poor little baby. Looking at his mom, Abby has an overshot mouth, too, but not as bad as Moose.

Sabu
















The sabling is still there, but fading. He still has his black mask








He loves to pose








Little cutie









Moose








You can really see his overshot mouth here








He also seems to be keeping his black mask


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Parker
She is staying dark and staying smaller than her brothers. 
















She still has her dark stripe down her back whereas her brothers have mostly lost theirs.








Ears are trying to stand









Bruiser
He's losing his black mask. He will probably end up a red like his mom








His ears look like they may stay down.
















Just adorable


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I think Bruiser is adorable.  Moose bite does look really bad. Such a shame--poor guy. I hope it doesn't cause any issues & I hope his second testicle comes down on it's own.

Great pics--how old are they now??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my, how they have grown up i hope they all find loving homes


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

MChis said:


> I think Bruiser is adorable.  Moose bite does look really bad. Such a shame--poor guy. I hope it doesn't cause any issues & I hope his second testicle comes down on it's own.
> 
> Great pics--how old are they now??


Thank you. I think Bruiser is the best looking of the bunch, with Sabu second. They are about 13 weeks old.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow how they've changed. Lovely babies.  So lucky to have you Pam.
I'm a big Bruiser fan too, that third picture of him is just too much cuteness!
How are you doing Pam? How are all your dogs doing?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

What cuties!!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

they are so cute and nice to see still holding onto the black stripe :0


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It is so much fun watching them play and play fight and cause a ruckus, it's going to be so hard giving them up


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

they are so cute...love their coloring....


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww little sweeties


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that must be tough ---thinking about when that little group of puppies slits up. I felt so sorry the first nigh that I had Rico here. I kept thinking he must be missing the others. Truly though they adjust very fast and get so attatched to their people. I wish you the best in finding good homes. They are all adorable and nice looking pups--someone is bound to fall for each one.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

They are so so cute. All of them. Even little Moose. I hope his jaw can fix itself. Who knows, maybe he is a just a late bloomer lol! Good luck with them.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all so cute you can just put little Moose. In a crate and ship him to me I think he's just perfect. I think everyone of them are just tool cuuttteeee


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What lovely babies. They all remind me of Leah in coloring and looks.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone. They are such sweet babies.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Omg they changed so much still adorable little brats lol! Are these chiweenies? I can't rememeber what the mom looks like. Poor Moose! Are u keeping any?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah, I think the mom is a chiweenie. I would like to place them all and get their mom spayed and place her and a few more while I'm at it.

Here's some pics of their mom


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, they've gotten so big! How much do they weigh now?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwww so cute! x


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW they are so cute and boy are they all growing up fast! They look fantastic...SVdreamer you have done a wonderful job with them


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

They are getting so big! I am still in love with Parker though. What a cutie!


----------

